# تكفووون يا جماعة الخير .. ابي بحث عن جهاز الاشعة المقطعية ( ct scaan )



## محمد لسلوم (14 مايو 2010)

السلاااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااته ​ 
تكفووون يا جماعة الخير .. ابي بحث عن جهاز الاشعة المقطعية ( ct scaan )
_( والبحث بالانجليزي )_

:11::11::11::11:​ 
خطووووات البحث :​ 
1-مقدمه عن الجهااز .
2-تعريف الجهاز وموقعه في المستشفى وفي اي قسم .
3-استخدام الجهاز .
4-مكونات الجهاز .
5-طريقة تشغيل الجهاز .
6-اعطال الجهاز.
7كيفية معايرة الجهاز .
8-الامان والسلامة في الجهاز .
9-الخلاصة.​ 
تكفووون يا جماعه تسليم البحث بكرة الساعة 7 صباااحا ..:11:​ 
انا انتظركـــــــــــــــــــــم ..:11:​


----------



## soma-20 (16 مايو 2010)

في الرفقات بالتوفيق

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t183945.html


----------



## soma-20 (16 مايو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t167318.html


----------

